# Collared Dove. Not Flying But Can't See Why!



## amyable

Hi,

Have picked up a Collared Dove this evening that had been sitting in a friend's garden all day. She said it has ate some seeds she put out but just sat fluffed up in one spot.
Called me to check it out and by the time I got there was nowhere to be seen.

We hunted in all the bushes and I suddenly spotted it walking down the street. It looked fine but when I approached, it ran away but didn't attempt to fly.
It's not a baby and is fully feathered with it's neck ring although may not be that old, but should definitely be flying at this age.

I've bought it home and given it re-hydrating fluids and kept it warm.

Gently checked it over and can't see anything wrong so far. No obvious injuries and no sign of canker in it's throat.
No poops so far either.

Just wondered if anyone has any ideas what could down it like this.
I've put some worming drops on it's neck but so far no other treatment.

Any clues what to try?

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Dobato

Janet, they can go to ground like this from cocci and/or worm infections. If no discernible injuries, good body mass and feather condition, I would first be looking at these, especially with the sitting and fluffing up. Next, could be reproductive issues, such as egg binding or reproductive infection causing loss of flight, then perhaps enteritis. Others may have other suggestions, but this is what popped into my mind. What kind of de-worming drops are you using?

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## amyable

Hi Karyn,

I've only got the Ivermectin drops that go on the back of the neck to treat worms and lice/mites.
I did only give on drop.

I checked the dove again before I went to bed and it's poops are the dark green starvation type.

I have treatment for Cocci so will also give that today then.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo

Also check its head carefully for ticks.


----------



## amyable

No Ticks.

It has shown a small interest in seeds and I've hand fed a few. Poops slimey green.

Is quite docile and sits on my lap but does get annoyed and huffs and puffs if Sonnie my tame rescue gets too close.
So will carry on like this and see how it goes.

Janet


----------



## spirit wings

yes I would not let it get in contact with Sonnie...best to keep them far apart at this point.. I would also try some ACV in the water to see if it helps with the droppings.


----------



## amyable

Hi,

Yes it's starting to get a problem keeping these rescues apart as I only have the downstairs bathroom to keep them in to be away from the dogs. 
Sonnie is in quarantine aswell but she goes balistic if kept in a cage so she flies free.

I'll try the ACV, thanks SW.

Janet


----------

